# R/C in Sports Illustrated



## sheath (Jan 1, 1970)

Well, not like you might think... There is a 2 page McDonald's ad about 1/3 of the way into the magazine. The first page of it is titled "Hangin' with Ben Wallace". Most of it is about his R/C Hobby, and his collection of cars. 50 or 60 R/C cars, including a Mugen MTX-3 and an XRay. Includes a picture with Ben and a few cars and an M8 in the background.


----------

